# Mars Olympus Mons diorama



## Trekkriffic

Here's something I just finished after nearly 2 years of work. The scene depicts an emergency landing in the deserts south of Olympus Mons; you can see the escarpment in the distance rising nearly 4 miles above the plain.


































The base is plywood and ceramic tiles. The backdrop was painted with watercolor and acrylics. 










The ships are the Glencoe Mars Liner kit _("Solar Flare" _) and my scratch-bashed MARRV spaceplane. MARRV stands for Mars Advanced Rapid Response Vehicle.


----------



## mcdougall

Absolutely Brilliant Trekkriffic...:thumbsup:
Excellent job....
Mcdee


----------



## Nemorosus

Nice job on the background! Great perspective! Foreground is well done too! Mars Liner has suffered more than a "flat tire" I take it?


----------



## SJF

Marvelous job on this! Everything comes together just perfectly. I love the backdrop. 

Sean


----------



## Model Man

Nice work! I really like this pic. You got teh depth of field and focus really great! 









An orange or red source light and it will be perfect! Did you do much Mars photo research or just wing it?


----------



## SUNGOD

Very nice!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Model Man said:


> Nice work! I really like this pic. You got teh depth of field and focus really great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An orange or red source light and it will be perfect! Did you do much Mars photo research or just wing it?


Yes. I have a sheet of red tracing paper I was thinking of using in front of the light bulb to give things a red tint; for some reason I didn't try it for this photo session. Or I may just go out and buy a red light bulb. Unfortunatley not all the pics were in focus, in particular some shots of the MARRV and pilots where the camera focused on the rocks in the mid ground rather than the foreground. I plan on going back and taking a few more pics adjusting the aperture for better depth of field. 
I also plan on doing some green screen work for something REALLY special ! Stay tuned for more !


----------



## Trekkriffic

Nemorosus said:


> Nice job on the background! Great perspective! Foreground is well done too! Mars Liner has suffered more than a "flat tire" I take it?


Yes. I have a whole backstory about fried transistors aboard the liner causing a guidance system malfunction and near asteroidal collision. Luckily, the MARRV arrives in time to save the day ! More on that to follow.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo

cool!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Very nice! I love the background painting (I could never do something like that)....


----------



## miniature sun

Superb...especially that backdrop...you should be painting boxtops for somebody!


----------

